# Driven: 2009 Audi Q7 3.0 TDI - Clean Diesel Goes Camping



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I had just finished reading an article about biodiesel vehicle testing in Yellowstone National Park that went into detail about the rangers’ concern about bears being attracted to biofuel emissions because of their sweet, deep-fryer-borne aroma. And here I was, staring at a fuel pump sticker describing the small amount of biofuel I was pumping into a new Q7 TDI. This wouldn’t normally alarm me considering the lack of uncaged bears in suburban Chicagoland, but I was about to embark on a camping trip to the Porcupine Mountains region of Michigan’s Upper Peninsula, where there’s one black bear for every two square miles of land. And starting later today, one automotive journalist with a big knife and a serious paranoia issue.
* Full Story *


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi Q7 3.0 TDI - Clean Diesel Goes Camping ([email protected])*

Does the NAV unit have diesel fuel stations uniquely identified or just the standard gas stations?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2009 Audi Q7 3.0 TDI - Clean Diesel Goes Camping (83Caddy16v)*

I was told it would, but maybe that's the '10 3G cars.


----------

